# please help to identify these SANYO lights



## earlymorning (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this place, and came here to find some help from the experts 
regarding these SANYO Cadnica searchlights I have recently bought on a fleamarket.








I found no model numbers, and was not able to find anything on the net about them,
but I am still curious when they were made, etc.

I appreciate your help on this,

Best regards,

András
Budapest / Hungary


----------

